# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  جبل القلعة صور متفرقة  من تصويري

## دموع الغصون

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجموعة صور لجبل القلعة بعمّان الحبيبة و متحف القلعة ووسط البلد و المدرج الروماني ومسجد الملك عبدالله 

هالصور صورتهم من شهرين تقريباً 






































صور من داخل متحف القلعة 












طبعاً منظر المدرج الروماني بجنن بتنسى كل همومك 




هون كنت قاعده بس ما تجربوها لانه جد بتخوف 







صور متفرقة طبعاً مو واضحين كتير لأنه صورتهم و أنا بسوق 












بتمنى يعجبوكوا الصور*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ما شاء الله ..

يا عمان ما أجملك وما احلاكي 

دموع الغصون مجموعه جميله من الصور الرائعه من باقات اردننا الحبيب .

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*صور  راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدا لعمّان الرااااااااااااااااااااائعة  حقاً ... ربي يسلم ديــــــــــــــــاتك "دموع الغصون" ويعطيكِ الف الف  عافية 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حلوين كثير كثير .. 

يسلمو دموع .!!*

----------


## بسمه

حلــــويــن دمـــوع تســلم ايدك ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 

" معاذ ملحم " ، " هدوء عاصف " ، " صديقة بنت شديفات " ، " بسمة "

راق لي تواجد أرواحكم العطرة هنا 


تقديري لكم جميعاً 


*

----------

